# Bicycle Police Question



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey all,

Long story short my father spent his last 4-5 year (of 20+) on the job riding the bike (or getting a tan as he called it). He said it was some of the most interesting LE he had done his whole career. We'll, he got off in 03 and hasn't ridden much, he's not unhealthy but like a good son, I would like to see him enjoy something somewhat physical that he used to take great pleasure in as he grows older. 

Sooooooooo, for a bday/xmas gift I want to buy him a bike! (I know, I know, im cool) How ever I am not much of a bike guy my self. 

Can anyone help me decide a good bike for one old, used, MA cop who needs something new to do this spring and summer? (He is 5'5ish, I don't know if height matters). Just something he can utilize a few times a week, nothing fancy. Thanks, stay safe.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Go to a bicycle shop not one of the box stores. YOu get much better service. you could also look at Craigs List. Cant go wrong with Specialized.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

He's your Dad and he gave you life, price should be no concern:

Color(s): Carbon Smoke / Gloss White
MSRP $5,599.99*











This is the Mercedes of Gary Fishers but just something for you to work from...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Snipe is selling is bike....cheap to he hates the fact it has a seat, make him an offer.


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

Go to a reputable bicycle store (stay away from Walmart, K-mart, etc. They sell junk). Buy a reputable brand...Cannondale, Trek, Specialized, etc. They will hold up and will be quality. Just let the bike shop know what it is you are looking for, and they will gladly help you out.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

i got two for sale, $499 each


















dual purpose by the way, you can ride it or use it to remove warts


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

You'll get good exercise out of this one....


----------



## Unit23 (Jan 18, 2007)

The reason to buy a bike from a reputable bike shop is when the time comes and your new bike you buy you father start to break down you will always be able to buy parts and have the bike serviced. If you buy a bike from walmart when in probably less then a year your bike is a POS, you will be looking for a new bike again. I prefer Trek, they are good quality and slightly less expensive then an Cannondale. I have used both on patrol, my personal bike is a Trek.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a Fuji mountain...pretty nice, ran me about $600 or so, which is the minimum you're gonna find for a nice bike.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't think I could deprive snipe of his dignity, i think i will just try to send him a gift card for like 600-800 for a bike shop if thats possible, i don't know, ill just look around. Im not gona be around for xmas....again. (fucking taliban)

Thanks every one.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

STay safe Hardtobehumble


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

All good advice, go to an actual bike shop. They'll have to fit the old man for a bike, at least to do it properly they will. I ride patrol on a Trek, my next personal ride is going to be a Gary Fisher 29'er, which if your dad loves to go off road is my suggestion.

Cobia | Gary Fisher Bicycles


----------

